# Spotting midcycle for 6 days??



## HaileysMommy1

So no one answered this last time I posted :(

But for the first time ever, I'm spotting midcycle. It started on CD15, then nothing the next day, and then spotting again on CD17, 18, 19, and 20 (today). It's been brown mostly, but sometimes tinged red. And looks like it's mixed with EWCM. At first I thought it was ovulation spotting, but I heard that's only supposed to last a day or two? With this it's been 6 days.. is this normal, or something to worry about?

Any insight at all would be great! Thank you!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Anyone?? :/


----------



## MrsLemon

Maybe stress 

something similar happened to me last month and my doctor said that it could be stress or just my body preparing for an early period... which i did then have my period 4 days early

xx


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I'm having an odd bleed too. Also dark brown, not very much (or not as much as a period anyway) and no period symptoms..what about you, no af symptoms..? cramping? I'm not even cramping. Sounds obvious but if there wasn't the blood to look at, I wouldn't know anything was happening and usually af makes me suffer so much! It's very frustrating..so what have you considered? there's...A. something ov related B.Implantation (too early?tested?) C.Early af? and for me- D. b/c related as i've just come off it.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Thanks for responding ladies! That's interesting, about preparing your body for an early period. I'll be on the lookout! I don't think it's stress because I haven't been very stressed lately, but that's always a possibility. 

Fuchsia, so you're going through the same thing right now? What cycle days were your spotting on? I haven't had any AF symptoms either. Although two days ago I was cramping, but only a little bit and it didn't last very long. I did think it's ov related but then I read that it's only supposed to last a couple days! I don't think it's implantation bleeding, because according to my chart I haven't ovulated yet, and implantation bleeding occurs AFTER ovulation. I haven't tried testing yet, have you? Doubt it's early af because it started on CD15, and that would be one super short cycle! Plus I haven't ovulated yet. For you it could be birth control related. What were you on and when didi you come off?


----------



## Stewie_G

I started having regular mid-cycle spotting since couple of years ago which lasts about 5-6 days. I have brought the issue to my gyn attention and they seem not to care if it is not accompanied with any other symptom. 
I am currently ttc ing and like to know if I should be worried about this.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Thanks for sharing Stewie_G! I'm glad to know that this could be normal. I think I'm going to call my obgyn on Tuesday (if they're even open) to see if I need to come in to be seen. Did yours tell you what it could possibly be?


----------



## ttcin2012

I am so glad I found this thread. I am going through something similar

I am on cd15 today. My last AF was unlike any other - dark brown in color (sorry, TMI) and light flow that lasted only 3 days instead of my usual 5 days. 

Then yesterday (cd14), I noticed some dark brown spotting. It was quite minimal and I could handle it with a panty liner. It stopped in the evening so DH and I BD-ed. This morning (cd15) it is back again, this reddish and like a light flow. 

I am TTC#1 and have never had bleeding so soon after AF. In fact, I have PCOS and had been annovulatory for a long time but became a bit regular after I miscarried at 6 weeks in August 2012 (I have 35-45 day cycles now). I am on metformin 1700 mg / day and have normal weight.

I am now confused as to what is happening. Anyone who has had a similar experience or can shed some light?

Thanks !


----------



## HaileysMommy1

We are in the same boat ttcin2012! Have you had spotting again today? Mine went away after the 22nd, and then I had a little bit again last night. It's the weirdest thing. I googled it and found that uterine polyps can cause midcycle spotting for several days. It also coincides with anovulation, which seems to be happening this cycle (I'm on CD26 today and still haven't had a temp spike).. I called the triage nurse at my OB's office today and left a message. Hopefully they'll call me back soon!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I had af on the 4th of December, and started this odd bleed on the...22nd, so CD 19? and it lasted 2 days, on the third I wouldn't have called it bleeding any longer, just a spot of brown blood(well..a smear if you know what I mean...) the other days it was scanty, but heavier than just spotting. Up near the cervical opening, there was a small amount of bright red blood, and the opening felt almost closed. I just don't know what's going on..I sure have been testing! Too much, it's driving me crazy...but I don't even know why I have bothered now, what a waste of tests, it's still way way too early, even if it WAS ib, it's still basically just too early..but I just want to know so badly. No positive OPK either, about as far from positive as you can get on those. So what d I count myself as now..? still on cycle one..or cd 5 of cycle 2..oh I wish I knew!!! How are you doing?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

I started af on the 4th of December also! But I started bleeding cd15 (Dec. 19). And actually, I've been spotting ever since! Not so much "spotting" every day, but brown, gray, or pink tinged cm that ruins my underwear. Sometimes ewcm, and sometimes stringy. It's the weirdest thing, and has NEVER happened to me before! I'm with you with the testing, I've tested a few times also but it's useless because it's too early! Have you been temping? I still haven't had a temp spike and I'm cd26 today.. I'm really hoping this cycle isn't anovulatory :( How have you been? Any news?


----------

